# Wonder Woman: Die Superheldin ist offiziell bisexuell



## Darkmoon76 (30. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wonder Woman: Die Superheldin ist offiziell bisexuell* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wonder Woman: Die Superheldin ist offiziell bisexuell


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. September 2016)

> Da es nur Frauen gibt, sind eigentlich nur lesbische Beziehungen möglich



Wenn man von Schafen und Ziegen absieht, erscheint das logisch...


----------



## frEnzy (30. September 2016)

> Wonder Woman: Die Superheldin ist offiziell bisexuell


... ganz wichtig...


----------



## shaboo (30. September 2016)

_"Dort gibt es nur Frauen, was laut Greg Rucka nur den Schluss zulässt, dass die Amazonen sexuelle und romatische Beziehungen untereinander führen."

_In erster Linie lässt das den Schluss zu, dass diese Amazonen ein gewaltiges Fortpflanzungsproblem haben und eigentlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgestorben sein müssten. Für Dinge wie "Logik" und "Schlüsse" sind Superheldenuniversen seit jeher der denkbar ungeeignetste Ort ...


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> _"Dort gibt es nur Frauen, was laut Greg Rucka nur den Schluss zulässt, dass die Amazonen sexuelle und romatische Beziehungen untereinander führen."
> 
> _In erster Linie lässt das den Schluss zu, dass diese Amazonen ein gewaltiges Fortpflanzungsproblem haben und eigentlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgestorben sein müssten. Für Dinge wie "Logik" und "Schlüsse" sind Superheldenuniversen seit jeher der denkbar ungeeignetste Ort ...



schonmal was von Unsterblichkeit gehört? 
Und wenn man ne Ewigkeit Zeit hat


----------



## Mydgard (1. Oktober 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> _"Dort gibt es nur Frauen, was laut Greg Rucka nur den Schluss zulässt, dass die Amazonen sexuelle und romatische Beziehungen untereinander führen."
> 
> _In erster Linie lässt das den Schluss zu, dass diese Amazonen ein gewaltiges Fortpflanzungsproblem haben und eigentlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgestorben sein müssten. Für Dinge wie "Logik" und "Schlüsse" sind Superheldenuniversen seit jeher der denkbar ungeeignetste Ort ...



Wahrscheinlich sind es Hermaphroditen und befruchten sich selbst ... oder sie teilen sich und dann sind es halt 2


----------



## golani79 (1. Oktober 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> _"Dort gibt es nur Frauen, was laut Greg Rucka nur den Schluss zulässt, dass die Amazonen sexuelle und romatische Beziehungen untereinander führen."
> 
> _In erster Linie lässt das den Schluss zu, dass diese Amazonen ein gewaltiges Fortpflanzungsproblem haben und eigentlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgestorben sein müssten. Für Dinge wie "Logik" und "Schlüsse" sind Superheldenuniversen seit jeher der denkbar ungeeignetste Ort ...


Schon mal was von "Tod durch Snu Snu" gehört?


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Tod durch Snu Snu" gehört?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Wiki sagt:
_"Wonder Woman [ist] die Amazonenprinzessin Diana, die von ihrer Mutter Hippolyte aus Ton geschaffen und von den griechischen Göttern belebt wird. [...] die fiktive Amazoneninsel Themyscira [...] ist auch der Sitz des Purpurstrahls, der tödliche Wunden heilen kann." _


----------



## D-Wave (1. Oktober 2016)

Wem interessiert das ob die Bisexuell ist, mir ist auch der ganzen Genderwahnsinn scheißegal. Sie dürfen es alle sein aber sollten echt mal die Schnauze halten. Dauernd fordern sie Anerkennung in der Gesellschaft und gehen einem nur auf die Nüsse. Lebt verdammt nochmal so, kein Schwein interessiert das. Die AFD ist zwar wirtschaftlich für den A. Aber recht hat der Mann.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DQ61G9ir0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Urbs11 (1. Oktober 2016)

Und wozu müssen wir das jetzt wissen? Wir werden nie Wonderwoman *** können und Gal Gadot wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2016)

Sowas sagen die Authoren meist damit sie wieder in Gespräch kommen und ihre Comics gekauft werden. Shitstorms fördern die Aufmerksamkeit auf die Marke

Es gibt immer noch nachbeben als Captain America in den Comics sich den Nazis anschloss dieses Jahr und als aus Lobo einen saufenden, rauchenden Kopfgeldbiker ein Androgyner Bubikopf wurde gabs auch einen Epic Shitstorm.

Die Comic Branche hat einfach keine Ideen mehr wie es in ihren Comics weitergeht. Manche Comics gibt es schon 50 bis 60 Jahre da helfen nur noch Shitstorms.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> btw: Wiki sagt:
> _"Wonder Woman [ist] die Amazonenprinzessin Diana, die von ihrer Mutter Hippolyte aus Ton geschaffen und von den griechischen Göttern belebt wird. [...] die fiktive Amazoneninsel Themyscira [...] ist auch der Sitz des Purpurstrahls, der tödliche Wunden heilen kann." _



Nja, das ist, was man den kleinen Amazonenkindern erzählt... Ich meine: Ton? Klar doch


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Die AFD ist zwar wirtschaftlich für den A. Aber recht hat der Mann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, nein.

Denn mit "Damen und Herren" hat er schon alle abgedeckt, da "Dame" und "Herr" keinerlei Aussage über die sexuellen Gepflogenheiten oder Ausrichtungen der Angesprochenen beinhaltet. Und es gibt auch noch genug andere *alle *beinhaltende Bezeichnungen wie "Anwesende", "Bürger" oder schlicht "(Mit)Menschen".

PS: Nicht nur wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Loosa (1. Oktober 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> In erster Linie lässt das den Schluss zu, dass diese Amazonen ein gewaltiges Fortpflanzungsproblem haben und eigentlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgestorben sein müssten.



Zur Fortpflanzung braucht es keine Männer.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zur Fortpflanzung braucht es keine Männer.



Inzwischen braucht es auch keinen Frauen mehr 

Aber Wonder Woman und co ist eh nur Fantasie die werden unbefleckt schwanger von den Göttern ^^


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2016)

hach ja, es zeigt sich mal wieder wie Intelligent manche sind und eigentlich nur uninformierten Blödsinn reden und Phrasen dreschen,
aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal den unterschied von Sex und Gender kennen


----------



## D-Wave (1. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh, nein.
> 
> Denn mit "Damen und Herren" hat er schon alle abgedeckt, da "Dame" und "Herr" keinerlei Aussage über die sexuellen Gepflogenheiten oder Ausrichtungen der Angesprochenen beinhaltet. Und es gibt auch noch genug andere *alle *beinhaltende Bezeichnungen wie "Anwesende", "Bürger" oder schlicht "(Mit)Menschen".
> 
> PS: Nicht nur wirtschaftlich.



Also ich empfinde es als öffentliche Belästigung. Wenn man zu jedem weh weh im kranken Kopf seine sexuellen Gelüste der Gesellschaft auf dauer vermittelt. Und das in Masse. Oder soll ich auch die ganze Zeit drauf rumhacken das ich auf 80 Jährige Frauen stehe ohne Zähne... und Anerkennung dafür will. ;D


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2016)

Und da wundern sich die Leute, warum die AfD mit Nazis in Verbindung gebracht werden ...

Junge, geh doch erstmal zum Arzt und lass dich wegen deiner Zwangstörung behandeln wenn du dich wegen sowas belästigt fühlst das dich nichtmal betrifft


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde es als öffentliche Belästigung. Wenn man zu jedem weh weh im kranken Kopf seine sexuellen Gelüste der Gesellschaft auf dauer vermittelt.


... und das macht ... wer? und wo?


----------



## PcJuenger (1. Oktober 2016)

Wie zum Geier sind wir von "Der Comic-Branche gehen die Ideen aus, deshalb verzapfen sie Unsinn" auf "Aber die AFD..." gekommen?

Zum Thema: Wow. Ganz toll. Und wen soll das jetzt interessieren? Das wäre vielleicht in den 50ern ein Aufreger gewesen, aber welchen normal denkenden Menschen interessiert das heutzutage? Vorallem bei fiktiven Charakteren? Warum brauchen Comic-Figuren überhaupt eine sexuelle Ausrichtung?


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht in den 50ern ein Aufreger gewesen, aber welchen normal denkenden Menschen interessiert das heutzutage? Vorallem bei fiktiven Charakteren? Warum brauchen Comic-Figuren überhaupt eine sexuelle Ausrichtung?



naja, guck dir die 2 Typen hier doch an, gibt doch genug Leute die nicht Normal denken und glaube sie würden davon belästigt


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Wow. Ganz toll. Und wen soll das jetzt interessieren? Das wäre vielleicht in den 50ern ein Aufreger gewesen,


Das war auch in den 50ern ein Aufreger. Die Frage nach den sexuellen Vorlieben von Wonderwoman bzw. dessen Erschaffern liefert ja nicht erst seit gestern Futter für Spekulationen .. 



> Warum brauchen Comic-Figuren überhaupt eine sexuelle Ausrichtung?


Generell steht es jedem Autor frei, sich seinen Helden selbst dasrzustellen. Wenn dieser dann nymphhoman, schwul oder sexuell-ambivalent-montags-aber-nur-lesbisch ist, nur zu.

Wenn das Studio jedoch einfach ohne Rücksicht irgendwen zum Quotenschwulen ernennt, ohne das das von den ursprünglichen Machern beabsichtigt wurde, ist das doof.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alreech (1. Oktober 2016)

Als männlicher Fanboy hoffe ich allerdings das die Bisexualität von  Wonder Woman ausgiebig im Film mit expliziten Sexszenen thematisiert  wird. Sollte die Schauspielerin was dagegen haben, ist sie eine  Fehlbesetzung. 

Ist es eigentlich nicht viel schlimmer das sich die kulturlosen Amis die Amazonen der antiken griechischen Hochkultur aneignen und nerfen ?
Wonder Woman hat nämlich noch beide Brüste, obwohl die Amazonen sich doch eine davon amputiert² haben um besser mit den Bogen schießen zu können. 
Ausserdem stammten sie aus dem Land der Skythen, müssten also osteuropäischer oder asiatischer Herkunft gewesen sein.
Statt über die sexuelle Orientierung zu streiten sollte man lieber darüber reden das die Rolle nicht mit einer brustamputierten Asiatin / Osteuropäerin besetzt wurde ! 

²unbestätigten Gerüchten von antiken Philosphen die Kynos nahe standen zufolgen haben sich die Männer der Amazonen andere Dinge amputiert um besser reiten zu können - was auch der Grund war, warum die Amazonen schließlich ausgestorben sind.


----------



## PcJuenger (1. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Generell steht es jedem Autor frei, sich seinen Helden selbst dasrzustellen. Wenn dieser dann nymphhoman, schwul oder sexuell-ambivalent-montags-aber-nur-lesbisch ist, nur zu.


Das grudsätzlich ja, aber sollte es, wenn man es denn meint hinzufügen zu müssen, nicht irgendeinen Zweck erfüllen?


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Das grudsätzlich ja, aber sollte es, wenn man es denn meint hinzufügen zu müssen, nicht irgendeinen Zweck erfüllen?



Das habe ich ja schon geschrieben  Der Effekt war Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Das grudsätzlich ja, aber sollte es, wenn man es denn meint hinzufügen zu müssen, nicht irgendeinen Zweck erfüllen?


Nun, gerade bei Wonderwoman ist es eher ein Coming Out denn ein "Hmm, was kann man denn mal neues mit dem Charakter anstellen?" - ua. hat sie in irgendeinem Comic auch schon mal ein lesbisches Paar verheiratet und dabei betont, daß sie das auf ihrer nur mit Frauen bevölkerten Insel auch untereinander heiraten.


----------

